# TUG Membership Fee = Travel Points



## Talent312 (Mar 24, 2017)

Chase Sapphire Reserve coded my membership fee as Travel.
Thanks, guys...

So for $30, I get 90 points, which is worth $1.35 on U/Rewards.
Woo-Hoo!
.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2017)

love it! =)

Need Samuel L Jackson to do a "cash back on your TUG membership" commercial!


----------

